# My electric bike.



## skullbearer (Jul 9, 2008)

Expect to drop 1-3k on your batteries, depending on what you put in it. LiPO4 (Lithium Phosphate) batts aught to do the job, and give your space if you have any experience assembling battery packs with airflow for cooling you might use the LithiumTech UHP cells, probably the 3.5Ah ones to get a better voltage for your pack by running them largely in series. Individual cells will improve your space efficiency, but if you can't build the pack then there are several pre-packed options.

Check out the DIYElectriccar Wiki, it has links under 'lead-acid battery alternatives' or something along that line.


----------



## Persanity (Jul 5, 2008)

I am looking at using the batteries located at http://www.ev-battery.com/prices.html. I'm not sure if the amp hr rating of those batteries is at the continuous amp rating or what. If it is I'll have to grab at least 3 of the medium ones.


----------



## JohninCR (May 6, 2008)

Persanity said:


> I am looking at using the batteries located at http://www.ev-battery.com/prices.html. I'm not sure if the amp hr rating of those batteries is at the continuous amp rating or what. If it is I'll have to grab at least 3 of the medium ones.


Don't get in too much of a hurry, shop extensively. 3 of those will get you about 2 miles and cost you almost $10 per watt hour. Compare that to about 20cents/wh for lead for example. For the 1080 watt hours of LiFePo4's that I have on my bicycle, I paid a $660 delivered, or 61cents per watt hour. While they aren't capable of the discharge rates needed on a motorcycle, there are lots of options between mine and the batteries you linked. At those prices you're looking at over $50k for the 50 mile range you want, assuming 150wh/mile.

Good luck with your project,

John


----------



## Persanity (Jul 5, 2008)

My donor bike has changed from a 84 Kawasaki GPZ to a 93 Kawasaki Ninja. The ninja is half the weight of the GPZ STOCK. After the engine was removed from the Ninja it could be lifted with both arms. Also the stock Ninja 250 ICE is LESS powerful then my Mars Etek clone which should lead to great overall performance.


----------

